# At this point... OOH Streaming is Pretty Much UNUSABLE



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Was hoping the latest iOS update fixed some of the "issues" that they said it did, but I'm having the same problem I've had in the past. At times, my Streaming device on my Roamio Plus just stops working and can't be found. This happens when I'm away from home in another city where I can do really anything after this happens. It was streaming fine for a bit, then stopped and I tried to reload the stream. Now it's stuck with "Can't find streaming device."

... Work in Progress I guess


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

Does your roamio get the error c133? Mine does that and I need to disconnect and re coneect my network cable.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

No I'm not getting that error. 

... as an update to my first post: I tried streaming setup 10-15 minutes later and it found it. Now it seems to be working again. Who knows. 

On another note, I saw on Tivo's page that they are actually using a PROXY for OOH streaming. I'm sure that extra "Layer" of a connection isn't helping with the speed and connectivity of everything. It does say on their website that a future update will allow you to directly connect to your Tivo box.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

gbruyn said:


> No I'm not getting that error.
> 
> ... as an update to my first post: I tried streaming setup 10-15 minutes later and it found it. Now it seems to be working again. Who knows.
> 
> On another note, I saw on Tivo's page that they are actually using a PROXY for OOH streaming. I'm sure that extra "Layer" of a connection isn't helping with the speed and connectivity of everything. It does say on their website that a future update will allow you to directly connect to your Tivo box.


In the iOS app, you can enable port forwarding. I haven't messed with it though. I had an issue where when I was away the power went out. I was never able to connect to OOH services after that.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

hooper said:


> In the iOS app, you can enable port forwarding. I haven't messed with it though. I had an issue where when I was away the power went out. I was never able to connect to OOH services after that.


where on the ios app can you enable port forwarding? .I don't see it.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

jimmypowder said:


> where on the ios app can you enable port forwarding? .I don't see it.


Press Settings Icon or goto settings on iphone app
Press System Information
Press Full System Information

At this point it has loaded a webpage. The third button down is labeled Out-of-Home

Press that and you see the port forwarding info and the GLIDE proxy info


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

hooper said:


> Press Settings Icon or goto settings on iphone app
> Press System Information
> Press Full System Information
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I tried to checkmark port forwarding and test it .

This function must not be operational at this point. It would not accept a checkmark.

I have gone into the router to do this at this point

I still am having lots of problems with streaming outside the home. It just doesn't work reliably at this point.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> I still am having lots of problems with streaming outside the home. It just doesn't work reliably at this point.


It's not the process itself, there's got to be something in your loops of devices making it worse. (I know, I'm not a lot of help)

I routinely stream to the gym wifi when I'm at work and I get a consistent stream experience to my iphone 5.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

gbruyn said:


> Was hoping the latest iOS update fixed some of the "issues" that they said it did, but I'm having the same problem I've had in the past. At times, my Streaming device on my Roamio Plus just stops working and can't be found. This happens when I'm away from home in another city where I can do really anything after this happens. It was streaming fine for a bit, then stopped and I tried to reload the stream. Now it's stuck with "Can't find streaming device."


I streamed at a Wyndham hotel last week. This is not a Stream or iPad app issue.

Look within you own network, grasshopper.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Trust me. I'm an IT professional and know it's not on my end. I travel every week for work and thus have many more opportunities to use this and see the issues... Sometimes it does work. But many times I have issues


... Grasshopper


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> It's not the process itself, there's got to be something in your loops of devices making it worse. (I know, I'm not a lot of help)
> 
> I routinely stream to the gym wifi when I'm at work and I get a consistent stream experience to my iphone 5.


I have multiple times setup my iphone to stream and when I get outside the home ,all the stream buttons are grayed out as if I never set it up .

I have a Roamio plus connected via Ethernet cable with 20mbps upload speed!

I have opened ports / setup DHCP reservation for the Roamio on my Apple Extreme a/c router

I cannot so anything more then that .

Streaming is still not reliable at this point


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

gbruyn said:


> Trust me. I'm an IT professional and know it's not on my end. I travel every week for work and thus have many more opportunities to use this and see the issues... Sometimes it does work. But many times I have issues
> 
> ... Grasshopper


I know your telling the truth. The streaming is not ready for prime time


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

MikePA1 said:


> I streamed at a Wyndham hotel last week. This is not a Stream or iPad app issue.
> 
> Look within you own network, grasshopper.


Completely disagree


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

MikePA1 said:


> I streamed at a Wyndham hotel last week. This is not a Stream or iPad app issue.
> 
> Look within you own network, grasshopper.


 I think you mean you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night! 

I have had a slingbox since the original. When the streaming (actually downloading) functionality stopped working for me last week on the roamio, I switched over the slingbox and had no issues.

I actually prefer the download functionality over streaming, especially now that it doesn't time out out of home. The AV quality is really good. Almost all my travel use cases except sports work with download.... almost.

The Roamio/Stream network control is a black box. We have no ability to override or troubleshoot, even if you could VPN or SSH into your home network. If it doesn't work, you are SOL for the most part.

As I posted earlier, it looks like Tivo is going to enable some port forwarding action going forward. So that should help A LOT!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> Streaming is still not reliable at this point


that needs the qualifier of "for you"
For myself and others, streaming OOH has been reliable and usable, it's not always the best quality, but it works very well for some of us.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I too find it unreliable. Frequent disconnects even in my home. 

Plus transferring programs is slow and recently several shows transferred then had errors.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> that needs the qualifier of "for you"
> For myself and others, streaming OOH has been reliable and usable, it's not always the best quality, but it works very well for some of us.


Agree.

Gotta give people the Hubris Award who think because they are having a problem, everyone else must be having the same problem or start threads with titles that assume the same. Oh, and since they're an 'IT expert' or it works with other hardware and different technology, it must be TiVo's problem. :roll eyes:

P.S.
The Hubris Award with Oak Cluster will be given in a post or two when the person takes offense at the possibility of there being ANY problem with their home network and I am accused of being a TiVo FanBoy.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

MikePA1 said:


> Agree. Gotta give people the Hubris Award who think because they are having a problem, everyone else must be having the same problem or start threads with titles that assume the same. Oh, and since they're an 'IT expert' or it works with other hardware and different technology, it must be TiVo's problem. :roll eyes: P.S. The Hubris Award with Oak Cluster will be given in a post or two when the person takes offense at the possibility of there being ANY problem with their home network and I am accused of being a TiVo FanBoy.


Funny thing is the Monsoon Vulkano I use to stream video outside the house , which is connected wirelessly to my router , unlike the Roamio which is hard wired ! , works just fine .


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Both my Slingbox and internal Roamio Pro Stream work out of home. Streaming video quality for the Stream compared to Slingbox over same WiFi connection is terrible, so I use downloads @medium quality instead and now with latest iOS App that is working well for me. My ISP upstream speed is just 2 Mbps. Oddly enough it from many posts I've seen here so far it almost appears that those with 20+ Mbps upload speeds (FIOS) are having more trouble than others.

Perhaps Stream having to go through a TiVo Proxy server may explain why some are having trouble while others are not.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Both my Slingbox and internal Roamio Pro Stream work out of home. Streaming video quality for the Stream compared to Slingbox over same WiFi connection is terrible, so I use downloads @medium quality instead and now with latest iOS App that is working well for me. My ISP upstream speed is just 2 Mbps. Oddly enough it from many posts I've seen here so far it almost appears that those with 20+ Mbps upload speeds (FIOS) are having more trouble than others.
> 
> Perhaps Stream having to go through a TiVo Proxy server may explain why some are having trouble while others are not.


Yes going through a proxy server is not ideal .The sooner we can connect direct ,the better.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

jimmypowder said:


> I know your telling the truth. The streaming is not ready for prime time


I would have to agree with you on this one. I have never gotten the stream to work even in the house. I see all the buttons and the app even knows I have two roamio's but when you go to set it up it just fails. I never had this happen with the premieres with the add on stream. I still think TIVO has a ways to go to make this a solid product. It may work for some of us but not for me.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Quality when it works is fantastic...

I pretty consistently loose connectivity to the stream during playback, both inside and outside the home.

Sometimes it seems the connection is easily reestablished, other times I have to rerun setup. If I am out of the home and it looses connection - I am done until I am back at home and can re-run the setup procedures.

It almost seems like the stream is recycling for some reason...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I can definitely report that streaming works better to an iPad than it does to a Nexus 7 .


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

My experiences trying to stream OOH so far this holiday weekend have been poor.

While streaming, I rarely get above 2 dots on the quality meter, and even then it was frequently pausing for tens of seconds to re-buffer. Completely unwatchable.

So I switched to downloading content. I queued up 7 hour long shows that I thought I might want to watch at some point this weekend, plugged my ipad in for power, covered up the screen with a book so it wouldn't keep me awake, then went to bed.

Waking up the next morning, 1+ show had downloaded before some blip knocked the connection offline. So I spent the next day babysitting the download. I had to restart the download process 2 or 3 more times during this period. And speed was terrible - it would routinely take 2 hours to download a 1 hour HD show in Best quality. This is not a user friendly experience.

Speedtest shows 15M down at my viewing location and on my viewing device, and 5-10M up from my home network. So I don't think LAN or WAN bandwidth at either endpoint was the issue.

Suggestions for improvement:
* Fix streaming quality. Eliminate the proxy, allow direct connects.
* Once apple allows it, allow downloading to happen while the app is in the background and/or overnight without the screen being on
* Once apple allows it, allow downloading and streaming via LTE
* Should have some way to set a default quality when you're downloading. Having to switch each new request to High is annoying.
* Dramatically improve the app's capability to automatically resume queued downloads after a momentary blip in network connectivity
* Correct the draconian policy of not allowing streaming or downloading of copy once material to devices. I've read that other digital devices (not to mention SlingBox) are not this strict about implementation; assuming that is true, TiVo may have some leeway here, especially for streaming (which is the ideal usage anyway, if quality/bandwidth issues can be corrected). I'm lucky in that I have Comcast, so my regular network shows are available to me OOH. But none of the pay channels are, obviously.

[edit: I just tested streaming again now, and am getting 4-5 of 7 dots on quality. So maybe it was just a transient issue that evening, but hard to say for sure.]


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

I finally got around to trying OOH streaming, and it worked fairly well for me. After the initial buffering, the streamed content ran without a hitch to both a first-gen iPad and an iPhone 5. The video image was acceptable, with four quality dots out of seven. 30 second fast forward was a bit sluggish, taking about five seconds to get through the 30 secs, but certainly preferable to suffering through the commercials. Perhaps it was also my imagination, but the audio quality also seemed to be of somewhat lower quality, compared to downloaded and stored programs I brought from home. Anyone bothered by the lower video and audio quality can always download the programs for later viewing.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still having problems with both downloads and streaming when away from home. In home, everything seems to work great. 

Last night, I tried downloading a 30 minute show. It failed the download 4-5 times. One time after it failed, I tried to restart and then it couldn't find the stream. I had to stop the Tivo App, re-signin and then setup the streaming again. 

My Roamio Plus is wired to a higher end Linksys E3000 router (gigabit connection) and is assigned a static IP. My internet connection rarely has any issues and I consistently get 35 down and 5 up. 

When I last talked to Tivo about this issue a few weeks ago, they admitted there were problems and they were "looking into it". I was hoping that the app update fixed some of these issues but it hasn't. My only hope is that the PROXY SERVER on Tivo's end is causing issues for some of us. I'm looking forward to when they switch the switch on for direct connection to our boxes. 

Until then, I'll live with the half-baked and frustrating experience. If anyone else has any suggestions on what other steps I can take, I'm all ears!


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

gbruyn said:


> I'm still having problems with both downloads and streaming when away from home. In home, everything seems to work great.
> 
> Last night, I tried downloading a 30 minute show. It failed the download 4-5 times. One time after it failed, I tried to restart and then it couldn't find the stream. I had to stop the Tivo App, re-signin and then setup the streaming again.
> 
> ...


The streaming is so bad outside the home that it convinced me to buy a Slingbox 350 for 120 bucks on Amazon,hard wired it and attached to my Roamio and it works great.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> that needs the qualifier of "for you"
> For myself and others, streaming OOH has been reliable and usable, it's not always the best quality, but it works very well for some of us.


Look I have 100 mbps downloads and 20 mbps UPLOAD at my house and its been pretty bad outside the home .

I set a DHCP reservation for the Tivo Roamio PLus and opened some ports 
so Ive done everthing on my end. My slingbox works flawlessly and both are hardwired to my router.

I know what I'm doing with internet connectivity and the Tivo streaming aint ready for primetime.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jimmypowder said:


> The streaming is so bad outside the home that it convinced me to buy a Slingbox 350 for 120 bucks on Amazon,hard wired it and attached to my Roamio and it works great.


 Agreed, for streaming Slingbox is orders of magnitude better. Perhaps if/when TiVo eliminates the need for a Proxy things will improve, but I doubt it will ever be as good as Slingbox for streaming. The only problem I have with it is very laggy controls. What works well for me lately is using iOS App download and then watching while downloading. That way you get instant response to trick play functions and if you have a good connection you don't have to let the download buffer very long before you can start watching without interruption.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

jimmypowder said:


> Look I have 100 mbps downloads and 20 mbps UPLOAD at my house and its been pretty bad outside the home .
> 
> I set a DHCP reservation for the Tivo Roamio PLus and opened some ports
> so Ive done everthing on my end. My slingbox works flawlessly and both are hardwired to my router.
> ...


So you're calling dianebrat,and me, liars. Classy.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> Look I have 100 mbps downloads and 20 mbps UPLOAD at my house and its been pretty bad outside the home .
> 
> I set a DHCP reservation for the Tivo Roamio PLus and opened some ports
> so Ive done everthing on my end. My slingbox works flawlessly and both are hardwired to my router.
> ...


And I have significantly lower internet service levels and my unit works fine and I deem MY performance "just fine"

I'm not saying that you don't know what you're doing, I'm not saying that you're not having issues, what I'm saying that your experience is not transferable to ALL the other streaming users.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> And I have significantly lower internet service levels and my unit works fine and I deem MY performance "just fine"
> 
> I'm not saying that you don't know what you're doing, I'm not saying that you're not having issues, what I'm saying that your experience is not transferable to ALL the other streaming users.


Perhaps it's more to do with latency and packet loss that makes the quality so poor.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> And I have significantly lower internet service levels and my unit works fine and I deem MY performance "just fine" I'm not saying that you don't know what you're doing, I'm not saying that you're not having issues, what I'm saying that your experience is not transferable to ALL the other streaming users.


Another thing . I have multiple times been away from home , hopped onto a friend's wifi only for the Tivo app to act as if I never setup out of home streaming , asking for email address and password . At that point your dead in the water.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

jimmypowder said:


> Another thing . I have multiple times been away from home , hopped onto a friend's wifi only for the Tivo app to act as if I never setup out of home streaming , asking for email address and password . At that point your dead in the water.


With every additional post, you prove your OOH problems are unique to you, yet you continue to insist they're widespread and insult people who are not having problems. Perhaps you need a timeout.

For the second time in three weeks, I've used the WiFi in the same hotel in Pittsburgh to watch episodes of NCIS-LA, NCIS and Blacklist on my iPad.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

MikePA1 said:


> With every additional post, you prove your OOH problems are unique to you, yet you continue to insist they're widespread and insult people who are not having problems. Perhaps you need a timeout. For the second time in three weeks, I've used the WiFi in the same hotel in Pittsburgh to watch episodes of NCIS-LA, NCIS and Blacklist on my iPad.


 I never say in any of my posts the issue is widespread because I don't have the answer to this . Please provide me with my quote where I say it's widespread . You won't find it . The reviews at the Apple Stire certainly reflect there are others with issues . Tivo streaming out of home in my experience is garbage . In fact I just bought a Slingbox I was so disappointed with it.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> Another thing . I have multiple times been away from home , hopped onto a friend's wifi only for the Tivo app to act as if I never setup out of home streaming , asking for email address and password . At that point your dead in the water.


This happened to me once. My guess is it was during the TiVo network issues.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

sneagle said:


> This happened to me once. My guess is it was during the TiVo network issues.[/
> 
> They just had the network down recently, again . For a long period of time . Never use to happen but I've seen the C133 message 6-8 times or so in a two month time period


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

C133 messages up the kazoo too . Probably dozen of them in two months . That renders the app useless as well . 

I should have bought a basic Roamio with no stream . 

The TiVo streaming is so buggy it convinced me to buy a Slingbox , which works great and will be what I use outside the home .


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

jimmypowder said:


> C133 messages up the kazoo too . Probably dozen of them in two months . That renders the app useless as well .
> 
> I should have bought a basic Roamio with no stream .
> 
> The TiVo streaming is so buggy it convinced me to buy a Slingbox , which works great and will be what I use outside the home .


What is your evidence that more than one bug exists, and that the single bug is not sparked by YOUR particular environment (your router, your ISP, your LAN)?

Despite your denials, you are make unsubstantiated general claims about the software (that works for most people much better than it works for you). You can't claim it is "so buggy" without evidence that numerous bugs exist, and you haven't done so. You can't claim that streaming is not ready for prime time without showing that the problems exist for numerous people other than you (are wide-spread). TiVo would certainly be considered ready for prime time if you were the only person having problems; the world does not revolve around your problems, as I'm sure you will agree. So you are making claims about how wide-spread the problems are and at the same time denying this fact.

Let's get a figure out of you. What percentage of folks have to have problems that make it unusable for you to consider the software not ready for prime time?


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

Just got outside the home again .. Just this second . All the watch buttons are greyed out... Again Lol .

Dead in the water


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

How about the people that it's working for just AVOID this thread? Why even look at this thread if it's working great for you. Go enjoy your Tivo experience and let the people who are having problems try and get to the bottom of the issue.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

gbruyn said:


> How about the people that it's working for just AVOID this thread? Why even look at this thread if it's working great for you. Go enjoy your Tivo experience and let the people who are having problems try and get to the bottom of the issue.


Agree completely .


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

gbruyn said:


> How about the people that it's working for just AVOID this thread? Why even look at this thread if it's working great for you. Go enjoy your Tivo experience and let the people who are having problems try and get to the bottom of the issue.





jimmypowder said:


> Agree completely .


Because the subject line is WRONG.. and a new user coming in to the thread should know that the issue is for some users, not ALL users, and it's certainly not a majority of users.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

TC25D said:


> IMO, the problem is with the app on your device. Have you deleted the app, rebooted the device, installed the app, and set it up again?
> 
> Your network would have nothing to do with the app reporting the MAK is invalid.


Yep, several times. Get the same issue on two different iPads - works one minute, not the next. Very frustrating.

TiVo support says it's my network, then says I should connect the Roamio via Ethernet because my wireless is not up to snuff (I'm connected at 450Mbps, 98% signal strength), then it "might" work better if both devices were on wireless instead of one via Ethernet and the iPad via wireless, etc. - i.e., they don't know what's going on, either.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

All my TiVo devices (Roamio, Mini and Stream) are on the same Ethernet network.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jhwpbm said:


> Yep, several times. Get the same issue on two different iPads - works one minute, not the next. Very frustrating.
> 
> TiVo support says it's my network, then says I should connect the Roamio via Ethernet because my wireless is not up to snuff (I'm connected at 450Mbps, 98% signal strength), then it "might" work better if both devices were on wireless instead of one via Ethernet and the iPad via wireless, etc. - i.e., they don't know what's going on, either.


There is about 100% chance it is because your Roamio is wireless. Wireless performance on the Roamio is far from perfect. I've had issues streaming to Minis over wireless (using a newer Wireless AC router and almost 100% signal strenth). Wireless can cause all kinds of issues (like interference from neighboring routers) that you can't control. Personally, I have around 20 wireless networks available to me so no matter what channel I put mine on there are going to be collisions.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> Because the subject line is WRONG.. and a new user coming in to the thread should know that the issue is for some users, not ALL users, and it's certainly not a majority of users.


You don't know the extent of the streaming problems either unless you work for Tivo .


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

jhwpbm said:


> Yep, several times. Get the same issue on two different iPads - works one minute, not the next. Very frustrating. TiVo support says it's my network, then says I should connect the Roamio via Ethernet because my wireless is not up to snuff (I'm connected at 450Mbps, 98% signal strength), then it "might" work better if both devices were on wireless instead of one via Ethernet and the iPad via wireless, etc. - i.e., they don't know what's going on, either.


I am using a wired connection ,done all the troubleshooting steps,still doesn't work .


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

rainwater said:


> There is about 100% chance it is because your Roamio is wireless. Wireless performance on the Roamio is far from perfect. I've had issues streaming to Minis over wireless (using a newer Wireless AC router and almost 100% signal strenth). Wireless can cause all kinds of issues (like interference from neighboring routers) that you can't control. Personally, I have around 20 wireless networks available to me so no matter what channel I put mine on there are going to be collisions.


I am using a wired connection ,not wireless and still have major problems with out of home streaming .even after all the troubleshooting tips .


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Because the subject line is WRONG.. and a new user coming in to the thread should know that the issue is for some users, not ALL users, and it's certainly not a majority of users.





jimmypowder said:


> You don't know the extent of the streaming problems either unless you work for Tivo .


No, but I know TCF, and if streaming were as bad globally as you claim the community would be up in arms and we'd be swimming in threads about it.
Had this thread been titled


> At this point... my OOH Streaming is Pretty Much UNUSABLE


 we wouldn't be having this discussion. PM a mod to change it and I'll walk away.

Those of us that have been around a while have noticed folks coming in all guns blazing that their problem is the most important thing in the world and insisting that because it happens to them it must be global, well unfortunately that's not the case in this situation.

I have never once in this thread suggested that either of the posters saying they are having issues isn't 100% accurate in the assessment of THEIR issues, it's posters implying that because they have the issue that by default everyone has the same problem that I take issue with.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> No, but I know TCF, and if streaming were as bad globally as you claim the community would be up in arms and we'd be swimming in threads about it. Had this thread been titled we wouldn't be having this discussion. PM a mod to change it and I'll walk away. Those of us that have been around a while have noticed folks coming in all guns blazing that their problem is the most important thing in the world and insisting that because it happens to them it must be global, well unfortunately that's not the case in this situation. I have never once in this thread suggested that either of the posters saying they are having issues isn't 100% accurate in the assessment of THEIR issues, it's posters implying that because they have the issue that by default everyone has the same problem that I take issue with.


 Folks are not implying that streaming is a problem for the majority of users you re just making an inaccurate INTERPRETATION of those comments By the way , do you have some solutions you can provide ????? Other then the delete app , reboot Tivo and reinstall the app?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> Folks are not implying that streaming is a problem for the majority of users you re just making an inaccurate INTERPRETATION of those comments By the way , do you have some solutions you can provide ????? Other then the delete app , reboot Tivo and reinstall the app?


I got nuffin, as I've said multiple times, my system works, I've not needed to troubleshoot it.

The only reason I've even bothered with this thread was to correct the glaring error in its title and make it clear to new posters that streaming does work and its performance is acceptable for many people.


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

sneagle said:


> I too find it unreliable. Frequent disconnects even in my home.
> 
> Plus transferring programs is slow and recently several shows transferred then had errors.


I agree. I also find it very unreliable. When it works, it works. When it doesn't, I can't watch anything until I go home and reboot the Tivo, which fixes the problem. Obviously, that's not very convenient if I'm away from home for a few days and want to watch something.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> I got nuffin, as I've said multiple times, my system works, I've not needed to troubleshoot it. The only reason I've even bothered with this thread was to correct the glaring error in its title and make it clear to new posters that streaming does work and its performance is acceptable for many people.


For "many people " ?Once again , you don't really know the answer as to how many people are having problems .

I'll ask again , do you have any possible solutions?


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

Got outside my home again this morning after resetting my Roamio plus and going through setup again on the iphone app . 

The Roamio is hardwired to the router via a long cat 5 cable . 

Bring up the Tivo app and it says it appears the Tivo is not connected to the internet ! 

Lol . A freakin joke .


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

rainwater said:


> There is about 100% chance it is because your Roamio is wireless. Wireless performance on the Roamio is far from perfect. I've had issues streaming to Minis over wireless (using a newer Wireless AC router and almost 100% signal strenth). Wireless can cause all kinds of issues (like interference from neighboring routers) that you can't control. Personally, I have around 20 wireless networks available to me so no matter what channel I put mine on there are going to be collisions.


Sorry I didn't make myself clear - my Roamio is on a gigabit Ethernet connection. Only my iPads are wireless (of course).


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

jhwpbm said:


> Sorry I didn't make myself clear - my Roamio is on a gigabit Ethernet connection. Only my iPads are wireless (of course).


Quick update - was working this morning  Not working now (a few hours later) - no changes on my Roamio, my iPad, my network, etc.  Random.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

At least apple products are "supported". Wonder how long us Android folks are gonna have to wait.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

the block said:


> At least apple products are "supported". Wonder how long us Android folks are gonna have to wait.


Maybe it's a blessing in disguise. Let the iOS crew be the beta testers.


----------



## Starfury9 (Nov 1, 2013)

It is nice they at least announced android streaming support now! Hopefully when it comes out it will work without issues


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

It seems to me that Tivo, Inc. needs to hire more qualified programmers who have more expertise in the language platforms they are trying to support. After 10 years of dealing with so many bugs in Tivo software, the only conclusion I can come to is that the existing programmers are overwhelmed.

The hardware design and interface design have been excellent. The Roamio Pro is an excellent product. Now it just needs the proper software support by the programming teams.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

nyctwc said:


> It seems to me that Tivo, Inc. needs to hire more qualified programmers who have more expertise in the language platforms they are trying to support. After 10 years of dealing with so many bugs in Tivo software, the only conclusion I can come to is that the existing programmers are overwhelmed.
> 
> The hardware design and interface design have been excellent. The Roamio Pro is an excellent product. Now it just needs the proper software support by the programming teams.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

How is download to iPad/iPhone working? I've had fair success with ooh streaming. But trying to plan ahead, and download shows to my iPad has been time-consuming and frustrating.


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

ShoutingMan said:


> How is download to iPad/iPhone working? I've had fair success with ooh streaming. But trying to plan ahead, and download shows to my iPad has been time-consuming and frustrating.


I agree. Downloading to iPad/iPhone has been extremely time-consuming and frustrating. It also results in much bigger files than transferring shows to my Mac (through a web browser since Roxio hasn't updated the app in three months to work with the Roamio) and converting them with Toast. I don't have exact numbers right now, but at Best Quality, shows transferred with the Tivo App are roughly twice as large as shows converted with Toast. A one hour show transferred on the iPad at Best Quality is 1GB. On a 16GB iPad with lots of apps and music, I can only store a couple of shows on it when I'm away from home.

In addition, If my iPad is near full capacity and I keep transferred shows stored on my iPad when I sync to iTunes, I'll get several errors and the sync will fail. Somehow iTunes either fails to recognize or doesn't know how to deal with the Tivo app and shows taking up so much space.

As for OOH streaming, as I said in an earlier post, it's been somewhat unreliable. When it does work, the video quality is extremely poor for me (usually 2, sometimes 4 bars on the indicator) because my cable upload speed through Time Warner's "Standard Internet" plan is only 1 Mbps, which is $55/month in NYC.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

ShoutingMan said:


> How is download to iPad/iPhone working? I've had fair success with ooh streaming. But trying to plan ahead, and download shows to my iPad has been time-consuming and frustrating.


My experience with out of home streaming has been very poor .I have 100/20
mbps internet speed with the Tivo Roamio hard wired to the router.

Even though ive setup streaming on my iphone multiple times when i get outside the home ,open the Tivo app all the watch buttons are greyed out.

I have got it to work a few times but there was a lot of freezing. Bought a Slingbox 350 and have been very happy with it hardwired. When the Slingbox 
is connected wirelessly,there is some buffering that causes the video to freeze very temporarily but then continues on quite well.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

nyctwc said:


> [...] my cable upload speed through Time Warner's "Standard Internet" plan is only 1 Mbps, which is $55/month in NYC.


You should really see if you can switch to RCN. 25 Mbps Internet is $34.99 or 50Mbp for $5 more. They also offer cable bundles with TiVo Quad as the cable box/DVR. For $99 I get 230 channels, 50Mbps and unlimited phone with a TiVo Premiere Quad. I was a TWC user for 15 years before the switch.

https://www.rcn.com/new-york/
http://www.rcn.com/new-york/special-offers


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Out-of-home streaming works perfectly for me. Every time.

I imagine the majority of people who don't have problems never visit this thread. Why would they, except out of idle curiosity?

My guess is that most people who are running into problems either have a router problem or they have an ISP that is causing problems. (either by blocking ports or not providing sufficient upload bandwidth)


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

tim1724 said:


> Out-of-home streaming works perfectly for me. Every time.
> 
> I imagine the majority of people who don't have problems never visit this thread. Why would they, except out of idle curiosity?
> 
> My guess is that most people who are running into problems either have a router problem or they have an ISP that is causing problems. (either by blocking ports or not providing sufficient upload bandwidth)


I have 20 mbps upload speed with a Tivo Roamio hardwired . My Slingbox and Vulkano placeshifting devices work just fine on wifi,Lte or 4g on my iphone ,ipad.

I also use Audiotap to stream high bandwidth music from my home computer 
with no issues and the app transcodes from lossless to 320 flawlessly.

Oh I should mention that Tivo Streaming inside my home works just fine but I could care less about that .

Every single internet connected device I have works fine with my Apple A/C router except Tivo .

Any suggestions .I have already tried the reset ,delete app reinstall app ,etc.?
Restart router,modem.etc. Assigned DHCP reservation for the Tivo ,that didnt help either.

Tivo streaming works fine at my house but I could care less about that. It would be nice if I could get it to work
outside the home.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jimmypowder said:


> Tivo streaming works fine at my house but I could care less about that. It would be nice if I could get it to work
> outside the home.


 If that's the case then my speculation says somehow the connection to the TiVo Proxy server is screwing things up for your case. If/when TiVo gets rid of that requirement your issue may go away.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

moyekj said:


> If that's the case then my speculation says somehow the connection to the TiVo Proxy server is screwing things up for your case. If/when TiVo gets rid of that requirement your issue may go away.


Yeah you may be right . Any idea when this proxy server will be retired and we can connect direct to our Tivo boxes ?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jimmypowder said:


> Yeah you may be right . Any idea when this proxy server will be retired and we can connect direct to our Tivo boxes ?


 I don't think there is an official date announced. But there are already hooks in place for assisted manual port forwarding and possibility to use UPNP like Slingbox does is also available, so not sure why TiVo went with proxy server to begin with...


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

tim1724 said:


> Out-of-home streaming works perfectly for me. Every time.
> 
> I imagine the majority of people who don't have problems never visit this thread. Why would they, except out of idle curiosity?
> 
> My guess is that most people who are running into problems either have a router problem or they have an ISP that is causing problems. (either by blocking ports or not providing sufficient upload bandwidth)


So you've NEVER had any problems? That's great! How many times have you used it outside the home? How many different locations and connections have you tried it at? Just wondering if you travel alot or a little. Also, when you do use it --- are you using it for an extended period of time to watch full shows and/or download shows? Or are you simply testing to see that it works for a quick moment and then not messing with it?

I just find it funny that some of us are having all these issues while others it's working perfectly fine ALL THE TIME. I'm trying to figure out if you really travel as much (and thus have as many try ATTEMPTS) at those of us who are having the problem.

I travel for work weekly and thus use this (or try to use this) feature 5-10 times per week at multiple different locations.

Maybe it's not IF, but WHEN it will start having problems for those of you who it's working perfectly for.

Again --- this will all probably solve itself when the PROXY is out of the equation. Out of curiosity --- does anyone know where Tivo's proxy server is physically located? Where is Tivo out of?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

gbruyn said:


> I just find it funny that some of us are having all these issues while others it's working perfectly fine ALL THE TIME. I'm trying to figure out if you really travel as much (and thus have as many try ATTEMPTS) at those of us who are having the problem.


I've traveled for work 3 of the past 4 weeks. Watched recorded and live shows on my iPad4, running iOS 7.04, on each trip without any problems. Roamio Basic, one Mini, one Stream on 1 gig Ethernet network.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

TC25D said:


> I've traveled for work 3 of the past 4 weeks. Watched recorded and live shows on my iPad4, running iOS 7.04, on each trip without any problems. Roamio Basic, one Mini, one Stream on 1 gig Ethernet network.


So what day did the Tivo Stream get the software 
update allowing streaming outside the home?


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

Tried again out of home at the gym and I got to buffering , then it wouldn't connect . 

Oh well . I think I may have better luck on LTE when they allow it . 

More C133 errors last night too . It's becoming a regular occurrence . Glad I bought a Slingbox and wish I had bought a Roamio Basic instead of a pro .


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

gbruyn said:


> So you've NEVER had any problems? That's great! How many times have you used it outside the home? How many different locations and connections have you tried it at? Just wondering if you travel alot or a little. Also, when you do use it --- are you using it for an extended period of time to watch full shows and/or download shows? Or are you simply testing to see that it works for a quick moment and then not messing with it?


I use it a few times a week when I'm at work. Typically if I'm eating lunch in my office and decide I want to catch up on some of the shows I don't often get a chance to watch at home (because my girlfriend doesn't like them).

My setup:

TiVo Roamio Pro connected via ethernet to an Apple Airport Extreme which is connected via ethernet to a WiMax modem. I use CLEAR WiMax as my ISP. The Airport Extreme is configured in bridging mode and the WiMax modem is doing the NAT/DHCP/DNS. (I'd rather have the Airport do it, as I'd have more control, but there's no bridging option for the WiMax modem, unfortunately.)

I normally watch on my iPhone 4S which is connected to a very fast network at work. I believe they use Cisco base stations.

My upload bandwidth at home is not great, so I only get middling quality when streaming (3 or 4 bars on the quality meter in the TiVo app), but it's worked every single time.

I've only streamed video while at work; I haven't tried downloading anything. If I wanted to download shows I'd do it while at home as that would obviously be faster.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have any of you who are having problems reported your problems on forums.tivo.com? That's the official way to get in touch with them.

I have to re-setup out of home streaming to be absolutely sure I had it fully set up. If I do that, and if I end up trying it and it doesn't work, I'll probably start a thread.. but you guys seem to be having more problems with lots of info.. so you should write it up there.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

The stream is pretty much worthless min my experience . 

I certainly would not recommend a Tivo to anyone expecting a decent 
Stream experience . 

Recording & surfing are great .


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> The stream is pretty much worthless min my experience .
> 
> I certainly would not recommend a Tivo to anyone expecting a decent
> Stream experience .
> ...


and I will disagree, I find my stream experience to be reliable and consistent as I have previously posted, I will easily recommend the Tivo and Stream process.

My issue with this thread has always been that you and other posters are extrapolating that the process doesn't work for you, and therefor is that way for everyone else, that's an incorrect use of the facts.

For you and the other posters having issues, yes, I'm sure you have them, but it's not as widespread as you keep suggesting.


----------



## jacbec (May 15, 2012)

My TiVo (Premier XL4 + Stream) RARELY works away from home. I have been trying to use it now for about 3 weeks in places like Hilton Hotel, Starbucks and the Mall and it just does not perform. Most of the time I can't even get it to work. Other rare times it performs so slowly I give up. So far it has been pretty useless in this mode. I have an iPhone 5s and iPad Air both with iOS 7.0.4.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> and I will disagree, I find my stream experience to be reliable and consistent as I have previously posted, I will easily recommend the Tivo and Stream process.
> 
> My issue with this thread has always been that you and other posters are extrapolating that the process doesn't work for you, and therefor is that way for everyone else, that's an incorrect use of the facts.
> 
> For you and the other posters having issues, yes, I'm sure you have them, but it's not as widespread as you keep suggesting.


And you could be completely wrong; i.e., the issue could be quite widespread and you and a few others are just lucky. No data either way.


----------



## pappasc (Dec 14, 2013)

I have all the same issues. Generally very unreliable streaming and downloading. App freezes, streaming stops, downloads don't complete, etc. 

I'm not blaming the streaming function at this time because it seems there are so many c133 errors, that is likely the culprit.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jhwpbm said:


> And you could be completely wrong; i.e., the issue could be quite widespread and you and a few others are just lucky. No data either way.


TCF would be absolutely swimming in "OOH streaming doesn't work" threads if it was that bad, just look at how fast the C133 error threads multiplied.

If there's one thing TCF members are, it's that they're vocal.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> TCF would be absolutely swimming in "OOH streaming doesn't work" threads if it was that bad, just look at how fast the C133 error threads multiplied. If there's one thing TCF members are, it's that they're vocal.


You don't know that either .

C133 was affecting all Tivo users.

Do you have some stats on percentage of Tivo users using OOH streaming per day ?? If you 
don't then you really don't know the answer to how many people are having problems .

You can't compare the quantity of C133 posts with OOH posts .


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> You don't know that either .
> 
> C133 was affecting all Tivo users.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but your insistence that I prove a negative of an issue that doesn't widely exist isn't going to happen.
I get it, I get that you and the other posters having the problem are ticked at Tivo, I can respect that. However saying my example isn't valid doesn't count, I was showing that TCF can be vocal and for that the example is pretty clear.

As long as posters make blanket statements trying to scare folks away from OOH streaming, I and others will keep making the counter argument that it can and does work for people.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> I'm sorry, but your insistence that I prove a negative of an issue that doesn't widely exist isn't going to happen. I get it, I get that you and the other posters having the problem are ticked at Tivo, I can respect that. However saying my example isn't valid doesn't count, I was showing that TCF can be vocal and for that the example is pretty clear. As long as posters make blanket statements trying to scare folks away from OOH streaming, I and others will keep making the counter argument that it can and does work for people.


Once again you don't know the extent of the problems . Your just guessing .

No one but Tivo has data on this .


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> Once again you don't know the extent of the problems . Your just guessing .
> 
> No one but Tivo has data on this .


I'm really tired of this, multiple posters have come in to this and other threads on the subject and pointed out that there are good experiences to be had out there, but you're so focused on your bad experience you won't let it slide; instead you insist that our data is invalid. I will continue to point out that TCF users are a very good measuring metric, and if anything when an issue happens it's over-reported here because people rarely come to a forum to say "hey, all is good"

I will not "prove" my point, I let the lack of constant posts other than a few from a handful of users speak to my point and I will continue to participate so that new viewers to the threads understand that the issue is not as widespread as a handful of posters are suggesting.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> . . . I will continue to participate so that new viewers to the threads understand that the issue is not as widespread as a handful of posters are suggesting.


. . . in your opinion.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> I'm really tired of this, multiple posters have come in to this and other threads on the subject and pointed out that there are good experiences to be had out there, but you're so focused on your bad experience you won't let it slide; instead you insist that our data is invalid. I will continue to point out that TCF users are a very good measuring metric, and if anything when an issue happens it's over-reported here because people rarely come to a forum to say "hey, all is good"
> 
> I will not "prove" my point, I let the lack of constant posts other than a few from a handful of users speak to my point and I will continue to participate so that new viewers to the threads understand that the issue is not as widespread as a handful of posters are suggesting.


So what data do you have? DO you work for Tivo? If so,please let us all know what data you have.


----------



## taynt3d (Apr 4, 2010)

One more data point... It's been working fine for me. I don't doubt the issues out there, but I'm in the camp that we'd be seeing a lot more complaints here if this were a massively widespread problem.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

taynt3d said:


> One more data point... It's been working fine for me. I don't doubt the issues out there, but I'm in the camp that we'd be seeing a lot more complaints here if this were a massively widespread problem.


You don't know this either. What percentage of all Tivo users are really using OOH streaming on a given day . I suspect its not a very high percentage .

Vacation , on business , maybe a wait at a doctors office ,at the gym? .

Any Tivo employee have a stat on OOH streaming attempts as a percentage of total Tivo customers ? 10,20,30 percent ?

Saying just because you don't see more posts about this means nothing . How do you know many just didn't CALL tech support ?
Do you have that data? Others I'm sure simply don't bother to post . For sure you will never have data on that.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> You don't know this either. What percentage of all Tivo users are really using OOH streaming on a given day . I suspect its not a very high percentage .
> Vacation , on business , maybe a wait at a doctors office ,at the gym? .
> Any Tivo employee have a stat on OOH streaming attempts as a percentage of total Tivo customers ? 10,20,30 percent ?
> Saying just because you don't see more posts about this means nothing . How do you know many just didn't CALL tech support ?
> Do you have that data? Others I'm sure simply don't bother to post . For sure you will never have data on that.


For the umpteenth time, if anything TCF over-reports any problem that comes up in the Tivo world, we're a more vocal and tech savvy group. To even suggest that we're not seeing reports of the issue because people are just giving up and that the data isn't valid because we're not Tivo employees is just silly.

You're so stuck on being right on this that you can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> For the umpteenth time, if anything TCF over-reports any problem that comes up in the Tivo world, we're a more vocal and tech savvy group. To even suggest that we're not seeing reports of the issue because people are just giving up and that the data isn't valid because we're not Tivo employees is just silly. You're so stuck on being right on this that you can't see the forest for the trees.


So I ask you once again , what stats do you have other then the number of posts in the forum ???

All you have is the number of posts , right ? Hardly a indicator of the extent of any problems considering OOH streaming is probably used my a small percentage of users each day .

Do you have that stat you can share with us ?


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Is there any chance you two can take this idiotic argument to PMs or something?

As an update to my earlier reports of problems OOH streaming (and downloading) over Thanksgiving weekend, I have since used OOH streaming on multiple occasions, and am consistently getting very good quality streams (5-6 boxes). Hopefully it was just a blip caused by network traffic, tivo server instability on that day, or some such.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just wish I could complain about streaming on my android Nexus 7 being too slow or jerky .


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dmaneyapanda said:


> Is there any chance you two can take this idiotic argument to PMs or something?
> 
> As an update to my earlier reports of problems OOH streaming (and downloading) over Thanksgiving weekend, I have since used OOH streaming on multiple occasions, and am consistently getting very good quality streams (5-6 boxes). Hopefully it was just a blip caused by network traffic, tivo server instability on that day, or some such.


Consider it done, I'm tired of talking to a brick wall without even an iota of acknowledgement of the points being made. I think I've repeated myself more than I should have but at least a new viewer to the thread will see that it's not all gloom and doom.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dmaneyapanda said:


> Is there any chance you two can take this idiotic argument to PMs or something? As an update to my earlier reports of problems OOH streaming (and downloading) over Thanksgiving weekend, I have since used OOH streaming on multiple occasions, and am consistently getting very good quality streams (5-6 boxes). Hopefully it was just a blip caused by network traffic, tivo server instability on that day, or some such.


It really isn't idiotic as you describe . Either OOH streaming problems are widespread or not . That's what I'm trying to get at . If it is , it's likely a Tivo problem . If it's not , it's likely a network Problem on your side . Without an answer to this you don't know whether to troubleshoot or wait for Tivo to fix the issue . You could end up wasting a lot of your time for nothing .

If Tivo can't respond to their customers on this issue , well that's on them .


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Does Comcast's DVR's support out-of-home streaming?

I'm glad my streaming works. Have you tried a different router?


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

geekmedic said:


> Does Comcast's DVR's support out-of-home streaming? I'm glad my streaming works. Have you tried a different router?


 Nah . Gave up and bought a Slingbox . I use the new Apple A/C router the Tivo is hardwired to the router .Everything , both wireless and wired network devices work fine except the Tivo . I wish I has just bought a Roamio Basic . Slingbox works flawlessly on wifi and 4g/LTE so I'm sticking with that . I bought the Roamio plus for streaming feature where you could watch something outside the home while someone else is watching something else on your home tv you can't do that with a Slingbox .


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

Tried again yesterday to stream .Opened the app ,said Im on a away network. went to play stream something and app asked me to setup streaming again. I did that and it said there wan an error .

what a joke. 

Opened up slingbox .great everything worked fine.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

jimmypowder said:


> Nah . Gave up and bought a Slingbox . I use the new Apple A/C router the Tivo is hardwired to the router .Everything , both wireless and wired network devices work fine except the Tivo . I wish I has just bought a Roamio Basic . Slingbox works flawlessly on wifi and 4g/LTE so I'm sticking with that . I bought the Roamio plus for streaming feature where you could watch something outside the home while someone else is watching something else on your home tv you can't do that with a Slingbox .


I would have to agree. I have pretty much given up on trying to use the stream. I have done every possible solution I can think of to try to get the stream to work and I get the same freaking error message of "network problems". I can see both Roamio devices and start the setup process but in the end same error message. Everything else on my network fine except the Tivo. I purchased a Slingbox 500 and it works fine first shot I never touched a thing on my home network to make it work.

If Comcast every lets you stream from the X1 platform like the Tivo were supposed to let you do then Tivo may be in a world of hurt. I think Tivo might of bit off more then they can chew on this one. I think they should of Waited a year so they could of worked the bugs out of the new Roamio's before they integrated the Stream but that is just my opinion.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

There's got to be a more common denominator in the situations where folks can't get streaming to work as I've said ad infinitum, there are many of us that not only have it working, but it's worked fine since they flipped the switch, even on my crappy gym's wifi I can watch sitcoms while on the elliptical.

p.s. and to those in the peanut gallery, the "common denominator" isn't that "stream sucks" because it doesn't.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

FWIW, works fine for me but this is my first time taking it for a spin.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

My TiVo stream works great until it stops... At that point I'm SOL until I get home and rerun setup. Doesn't help when you are away on business or on vacation. I knew it has been unreliable & also thinking about getting a slingbox bc I don't need another source of frustration. Strange thing is I got a new cable modem and have been switching back n forth from old to new bc new one isn't working well. Wouldn't u know my iPhone5 didn't skip a beat with streaming?!?! After I put old cable modem back until a tech can come out to the house, I grabbed the iPhone & iPad to rerun setup & surprised it connected automagically. Go figure. I wonder what's causing the stream to stop. I'm unsure how long I've gone without having to rerun setup. I only got the roamio plus for 3 weeks.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> There's got to be a more common denominator in the situations where folks can't get streaming to work as I've said ad infinitum, there are many of us that not only have it working, but it's worked fine since they flipped the switch, even on my crappy gym's wifi I can watch sitcoms while on the elliptical.
> 
> p.s. and to those in the peanut gallery, the "common denominator" isn't that "stream sucks" because it doesn't.


Maybe some of the boxes are just defected and Tivo won't admit to it? At some point there is only some much troubleshooting a customer is willing to do. You have to remember that the customer shouldn't have to troubleshoot a brand new box or at least a five month old box. At what point do you draw the line and say that either the box or the service account is FUBAR'ed? I don't feel as if I need to destroy my network to make a Tivo box work on it when 99% of my other network devices works fine.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

mburnno said:


> Maybe some of the boxes are just defected and Tivo won't admit to it? At some point there is only some much troubleshooting a customer is willing to do. You have to remember that the customer shouldn't have to troubleshoot a brand new box or at least a five month old box. At what point do you draw the line and say that either the box or the service account is FUBAR'ed? I don't feel as if I need to destroy my network to make a Tivo box work on it when 99% of my other network devices works fine.


Yeah but Dianebrat can get it to work at the gym, notorious for having flaky networks or just too many users!!!!!!

Any suggestions on how to fix the problem dianebrat?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not sure what the fix is...

From my perspective, when it works, it works great. Audio is in sync, very few artifacts, responds well to remote commands. Everything I want.

But... It seems to disconnect for some reason - and this happens both at home and away.

TiVo fixes that - and it will be a fantastic add on!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> Yeah but Dianebrat can get it to work at the gym, notorious for having flaky networks or just too many users!!!!!!
> 
> *Any suggestions on how to fix the problem dianebrat?*


I'm really tired of you constantly harping on that, do you not think I'd have given you the incantation the first 10 times you asked? Sorry if I don't have the magic for you, but it won't change the next 10 times you ask the same question of me either. Am I just just going to say "hey, I've strung him along enough now, I can give him the secret code that makes streaming work"

I can't make your issue go away, but what I have is the fact that my setup works, and that other people have a setup that works, the Stream situation is not terminally defective for ALL users despite several folk implying that it is.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

TiVo stream works great for me - home and away. In fact, the stand alone stream (which I gave to my FIL when I got a Roamio) works great too. 

I'm guessing those with problems either have network issues, or haven't set their stream up correctly. 

Yeah... I know they don't want to hear that.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

Tivogre said:


> TiVo stream works great for me - home and away. In fact, the stand alone stream (which I gave to my FIL when I got a Roamio) works great too. I'm guessing those with problems either have network issues, or haven't set their stream up correctly. Yeah... I know they don't want to hear that.


 I've set it up . Over a dozen times . It's not too difficult to set up All other out of network usages ,including audio streaming from my home computer,vnc, slingbox,vulkano all work Tivo streaming doesn't work out of home . I can get it to work no problem at home .i could care less about that feature I have very fast 110/20 Mbps internet speeds .


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> I'm really tired of you constantly harping on that, do you not think I'd have given you the incantation the first 10 times you asked? Sorry if I don't have the magic for you, but it won't change the next 10 times you ask the same question of me either. Am I just just going to say "hey, I've strung him along enough now, I can give him the secret code that makes streaming work" I can't make your issue go away, but what I have is the fact that my setup works, and that other people have a setup that works, the Stream situation is not terminally defective for ALL users despite several folk implying that it is.


 Why even bother here if it works fine for you ? Enjoy your great Tivo steaming experience . You have no solutions to offer To fix the issues facing some tivo users,


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> Why even bother here if it works fine for you ? Enjoy your great Tivo steaming experience . You have no solutions to offer To fix the issues facing some tivo users,


Because I don't want others coming in to the thread to get the impression that it doesn't work, since it does, and for a large number of users.
As long as you keep beating your drum, I'll keep beating mine.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

So all the folks that have no issues have never had to re-run setup?


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I have never had to re run setup.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

Tivogre said:


> TiVo stream works great for me - home and away. In fact, the stand alone stream (which I gave to my FIL when I got a Roamio) works great too.
> 
> I'm guessing those with problems either have network issues, or haven't set their stream up correctly.
> 
> Yeah... I know they don't want to hear that.


Wow, that is a big statement you just said there! I'll will be the first one to tell you that you are talking out of your ass on this one. I can't speak for others, but I know my network is setup correctly since I do it for a living. The real common denominator for all of this is Tivo. Tivo does not use good standard networking practices.

For example, why does Tivo tell you when you call their support that you MUST use DHCP because it has less issues. Now the support may have been full of crap but if he wasn't then why have a place for a static? Another example, Why is it that most network devices can use a switch and support a switch but not Tivo. They have officially come out and stated that they do not support hubs or switches. Their answer is if it works with it then great, if not then too bad, sorry for your luck. Which begs the question of if you don't support switches then why push out a patch that fixed the "green switch" problem some of us were having?

I will say you are entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Because I don't want others coming in to the thread to get the impression that it doesn't work, since it does, and for a large number of users.
> As long as you keep beating your drum, I'll keep beating mine.


You have no proof that the stream works for large numbers of users. Some Tivo users don't even know this forum even exist. Say what you will but there is a problem with the stream whether you want to admit it or not. I will given you an example, before I upgraded my Premiere to the now defunct Roamino, I had the stand alone stream and it worked great not a single issue.

Now since I upgraded both of my boxes I can't get a single Roamio to stream anything. I can't even get the Damn setup to work. I see both units and I follow the directions which is not that hard. I choose one and it starts the setup process and it fails every damn time no matter which one I choose.

I am somewhat hesitant to call support. All they know is the script in front of them.
1.)Turn off your modem
2.) turn off your router / switch 
3.) turn off your Tivo 
4.) turn on your Modem and wait 3 to 5 min. 
5.) turn on your router
6.) turn on your Tivo
7.) what that didn't work
8.) Format your Tivo and start over
9.) still didn't work? Sorry your network has problems we can't help you and no you will not get a new Tivo or a refund from us.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

mburnno said:


> Say what you will but there is a problem with the stream whether you want to admit it or not.


Please quote where dianebrat denied there's a problem.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> Because I don't want others coming in to the thread to get the impression that it doesn't work, since it does, and for a large number of users.
> As long as you keep beating your drum, I'll keep beating mine.


Works great for me! Love it!


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> Because I don't want others coming in to the thread to get the impression that it doesn't work, since it does, and for a large number of users.
> As long as you keep beating your drum, I'll keep beating mine.


Once again you dont have any data that suggests Tivo streaming with the Roamio works for "a large number of users"

You are just guessing ,you have nothing to back this vague statement up .


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

mburnno said:


> You have no proof that the stream works for large numbers of users. Some Tivo users don't even know this forum even exist. Say what you will but there is a problem with the stream whether you want to admit it or not. I will given you an example, before I upgraded my Premiere to the now defunct Roamino, I had the stand alone stream and it worked great not a single issue.
> 
> Now since I upgraded both of my boxes I can't get a single Roamio to stream anything. I can't even get the Damn setup to work. I see both units and I follow the directions which is not that hard. I choose one and it starts the setup process and it fails every damn time no matter which one I choose.
> 
> ...


Yeah everything else works on my network outside the home from audio streaming,my slingbox,vulkano,etc but Tivo streaming doesnt.

Of course its my network,right? I have 100/20 mbps speed with the Tivo hardwired to the router.

It ain't my network!!!!


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm visiting family in PA and have been using it a few times a day for the past couple of days (streaming to my iPhone 5s). Shows start off looking meh (with 3-4 quality bars), but within a minute or so switch to looking perfect, with all quality bars showing. 

Tivo's FAQ mentions that until they update the iOS app to not require the use of their proxy server, it's not possible to get all quality bars to show. They've all been showing fine for me. Wonder if that means they're not requiring use of their proxy servers? Fat chance, but thought I'd mention it. 

Also, if proxy servers are still in use, wonder if the folks constantly having issues are using a specific proxy server that is borked up.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

mburnno said:


> They have officially come out and stated that they do not support hubs or switches. Their answer is if it works with it then great, if not then too bad, sorry for your luck.


Define "support."

I wouldn't expect TiVo or any other company to "support" a piece of hardware from another company.

They didn't say you couldn't use a switch, or that a switch wouldn't work -- but they're under no obligation to help a user trouble-shoot such a device.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

MikePA1 said:


> Please quote where dianebrat denied there's a problem.


In fact I've been very clear that I've never doubted that some users are having a sub-optimal experience, I've just disputed their insistence that it's as wide spread as their chicken little statements of it being " wholly unusable"

Had this thread been titled "*MY *OOH streaming is pretty much UNUSABLE at this point" I wouldn't be participating.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> In fact I've been very clear that I've never doubted that some users are having a sub-optimal experience, I've just disputed their insistence that it's as wide spread as their chicken little statements of it being " wholly unusable"
> 
> Had this thread been titled "*MY *OOH streaming is pretty much UNUSABLE at this point" I wouldn't be participating.


You love putting words in peoples mouths. I have not seen anyone here,including me,that says the problem is 'widespread"

Noone knows the answer to whether its widespread other then Tivo.

And you certainly dont know either but you keep saying Tivo streaming is fine
for the "large majority of users"

You don't know that but you keep saying it.Over and over and over.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> Because I don't want others coming in to the thread to get the impression that it doesn't work, since it does, and for a large number of users.
> As long as you keep beating your drum, I'll keep beating mine.


Here's your quote.

Ridiculous.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

DeltaOne said:


> Define "support."
> 
> I wouldn't expect TiVo or any other company to "support" a piece of hardware from another company.
> 
> They didn't say you couldn't use a switch, or that a switch wouldn't work -- but they're under no obligation to help a user trouble-shoot such a device.


How often does a switch not work, really? If it is a non-manged switch you plug cables in and that is it. Most switches can detected straight though cables and use the auto crossover feature. No one is asking Tivo to troubleshoot a switch but at least say your product can work with it and quit using this excuse as a cop out for not wanting to fix your product. Hell even Microsoft will work with customers who uses switches in their home network.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

This issues seems to cry out for some kind of poll to really see how many folks are having streaming problems. Maybe we can figure out a common thread (router, switch, internet provider) that could assist TiVO in recreating the problem and coming up with a fix. 

Anyone care enough to start a poll?


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

uw69 said:


> This issues seems to cry out for some kind of poll to really see how many folks are having streaming problems. Maybe we can figure out a common thread (router, switch, internet provider) that could assist TiVO in recreating the problem and coming up with a fix. Anyone care enough to start a poll?


A poll in this forum would be statistically invalid .

Your discounting folks who have called tech support , those who haven't used it and those who don't bother coming to this site .

Solutions would be nice


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

jimmypowder said:


> Yeah everything else works on my network outside the home from audio streaming,my slingbox,vulkano,etc but Tivo streaming doesnt.
> 
> Of course its my network,right? I have 100/20 mbps speed with the Tivo hardwired to the router.
> 
> It ain't my network!!!!


Of course its your network silly! Dianebrat never has any problems with the Tivo stream. It works like a device should work in Utopia and I can poop unicorns out of my butt too. How dare you say it is a Tivo problem, Tivo is the almighty.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

mburnno said:


> How often does a switch not work, really? If it is a non-manged switch you plug cables in and that is it. Most switches can detected straight though cables and use the auto crossover feature. No one is asking Tivo to troubleshoot a switch but at least say your product can work with it and quit using this excuse as a cop out for not wanting to fix your product. Hell even Microsoft will work with customers who uses switches in their home network.


Yeah the unmanaged network switch excuse is a 
big cop out .


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I had mixed experience with iOS transfers and ooh streaming previously. But it's been working like a champ recently.

Transferring shows to my iPad was really frustrating for a while. It took multiple tries, and several hours for a show. But this week, I transferred five high quality hour dramas, and five medium quality sitcoms, without any problem. Queued them up, and several hours later, they were done. 

OOH, last I tried it, was functional but very low quality. I had to give it 30 min to buffer 15 min of show, in low quality, to get through a sitcom. But this week, on hotel wifi and on family's home wifi, it's been fine. It started right up, playing in med-low quality within seconds. 

I really hope this is the new normal, because it's so much more consistent than a month ago.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

uw69 said:


> This issues seems to cry out for some kind of poll to really see how many folks are having streaming problems. Maybe we can figure out a common thread (router, switch, internet provider) that could assist TiVO in recreating the problem and coming up with a fix.
> 
> Anyone care enough to start a poll?





jimmypowder said:


> A poll in this forum would be statistically invalid .
> 
> Your discounting folks who have called tech support , those who haven't used it and those who don't bother coming to this site .
> 
> Solutions would be nice


I don't think a single person in this thread cares about a statistically valid answer to the question, but IMO it'd be a great way to start the leg work of what uw69 mentioned, which is to try and figure out the commonalities between the setups of folks that work, and folks that don't work. If you want a community generated solution, it's got to start with that. If you just wanted to complain about TIVo not having a solution, TiVoMargret has published her email on these forums many times ... try complaining to her directly.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> I don't think a single person in this thread cares about a statistically valid answer to the question, but IMO it'd be a great way to start the leg work of what uw69 mentioned, which is to try and figure out the commonalities between the setups of folks that work, and folks that don't work. If you want a community generated solution, it's got to start with that. If you just wanted to complain about TIVo not having a solution, TiVoMargret has published her email on these forums many times ... try complaining to her directly.


 Well then provide some solutions then . What do you have ?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> What do you have ?


I've got a second to uw69's suggestion that someone start a poll thread asking for people's experience with it, and for people's network/TiVo setups to see if there's anything in common between people who aren't having problems and people that are.

What do you have, other than saying that won't be statistically valid?


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> I've got a second to uw69's suggestion that someone start a poll thread asking for people's experience with it, and for people's network/TiVo setups to see if there's anything in common between people who aren't having problems and people that are. What do you have, other than saying that won't be statistically valid?


Yes a poll would not be statistically valid and yes I does matter .

You wanna know why? I want to know whether there is a real fix or not or am I wasting my time trying to troubleshoot the issue .

You don't have any solutions it seems to me but if you do ill be glad to listen .


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

jimmypowder said:


> Yes a poll would not be statistically valid and yes I [sic] does matter .


aristobrat and uw69 had one suggestion consisting of two parts.

1. A poll.
2. People's network/TiVo setups to see if there's anything in common between people who aren't having problems and people that are.

People would vote and also post their configuration.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

jimmypowder said:


> A poll in this forum would be statistically invalid .
> 
> Your discounting folks who have called tech support , those who haven't used it and those who don't bother coming to this site .
> 
> Solutions would be nice


Solutions would be nice, but that only happens after some effort to collect data to quantify and understand the the problem.

Statistically valid??? I doubt it, but it's an attempt to see how widespread this issue is and if there are any common elements that cause failure or success. My guess is the only poll you would find valid is one you created. Go for it.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

uw69 said:


> Solutions would be nice, but that only happens after some effort to collect data to quantify and understand the the problem. Statistically valid??? I doubt it, but it's an attempt to see how widespread this issue is and if there are any common elements that cause failure or success. My guess is the only poll you would find valid is one you created. Go for it.[/QUOTE People posting on this site will never provide a clear answer as to how widespread the problem is . But I'm sure Tivo knows but I don't see them responding to this thread . It was never my suggestion to start a poll , so your arrogant suggestion for me to start one tells me you have no solutions to offer .


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

jimmypowder said:


> It was never my suggestion to start a poll , so your arrogant suggestion for me to start one tells me you have no solutions to offer .


Other than complaining ad nauseum, in multiple threads, what solutions have you offered? None.

Others have suggested a poll, with responses including configurations for what works and what doesn't, in an effort to identify the differences which would help in identifying what might be causing the problem. Because that's not a solution on a silver platter, you insult people who are trying to help.

/end

P.S.
I've added you to my ignore list.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

MikePA1 said:


> Other than complaining ad nauseum, in multiple threads, what solutions have you offered? None. Others have suggested a poll, with responses including configurations for what works and what doesn't, in an effort to identify the differences which would help in identifying what might be causing the problem. Because that's not a solution on a silver platter, you insult people who are trying to help. /end


 I don't have a solution . I have the problem and have asked multiple times for suggestions How could I have any possible solutions when the problem persists for me ??? And don't give me the delete
the app , restart the router , etc nonsense . I've tried it . I have yet to see anyone provide a solution . All they say is " it works great for me" . You got any solutions bro ?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> People posting on this site will never provide a clear answer as to how widespread the problem is . But I'm sure Tivo knows but I don't see them responding to this thread . It was never my suggestion to start a poll , so your arrogant suggestion for me to start one tells me you have no solutions to offer .


Tivo rarely responds to any thread on TCF since this isn't their forum, occasionally one of them will respond as a courtesy.

TCF has always been ahead of the curve in reporting failures and issues with a ratio HIGHER than you normally see, if anything TCF members are more technically savvy and more vocal, so if the ratio of TCF members that can stream and have streaming problems is high, you can assume that the general populace is lower.

This is the point I've been making since day one, but if you're unwilling to trust TCF and its members then I'm not sure how you can ever get the data you desire.

Berating members because they can't solve your problem is not a way to help your cause, respecting the fact that some users have issues and more don't should be given weight in the discussion.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> Tivo rarely responds to any thread on TCF since this isn't their forum, occasionally one of them will respond as a courtesy. TCF has always been ahead of the curve in reporting failures and issues with a ratio HIGHER than you normally see, if anything TCF members are more technically savvy and more vocal, so if the ratio of TCF members that can stream and have streaming problems is high, you can assume that the general populace is lower. This is the point I've been making since day one, but if you're unwilling to trust TCF and its members then I'm not sure how you can ever get the data you desire. Berating members because they can't solve your problem is not a way to help your cause, respecting the fact that some users have issues and more don't should be given weight in the discussion.


Any solutions to offer ? Otherwise you outta get lost .


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

jimmypowder said:


> You got any solutions bro ?


Hey man, I don't want to ruin the suspense of you running to your inbox several times a day to see if somebody posted a magical solution in this thread, but this thread is now over a month old and has had over 5000 views.

If someone had a solution ready to go, it would have already been posted, bro.

At this point, what most people would do would be to use the community here to work together to try and figure it out. Seen some pretty amazing things happen when 10-20 people put their heads together in an organized fashioned, like figuring out how Roamio Hard Drive upgrades work here.

But the tone of your posts have turned off so many people, I'd be surprised at this point if anyone cares to help you.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> Hey man, I don't want to ruin the suspense of you running to your inbox several times a day to see if somebody posted a magical solution in this thread, but this thread is now over a month old and has had over 5000 views. If someone had a solution ready to go, it would have already been posted, bro. At this point, what most people would do would be to use the community here to work together to try and figure it out. Seen some pretty amazing things happen when 10-20 people put their heads together in an organized fashioned, like figuring out how Roamio Hard Drive upgrades work here. But the tone of your posts have turned off so many people, I'd be surprised at this point if anyone cares to help you.


Any solutions bro ?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

I've added you to my ignore list.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> I've added you to my ignore list.[/QUOTE
> 
> Any solutions ?


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> I've added you to my ignore list.


Your not interested in providing any solutions . "works for me so it's gotta be a problem with your network " squawk !! " .


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Time for this now useless thread to be closed by moderators I say.


----------

